# Welche 120mm AIO?



## TechBone (9. April 2021)

Hallo, ich bin wahrscheinlich  der einzige der vor hat eine 120mm AIO für einen ryzen 7 3700x zu verwenden.. 

dennoch möchte ich euch mal fragen welche davon am besten abschneidet. Da ich mir ein mini itx system zusammenstellen will(ohne übertaktung) und ich von diesen neuen bequiet kühlungen gehört hab wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand damit schon erfahrung gemacht hat. Ich selbst wollte mir erst eine deepcool gammax v2 holen allerdings lässt die bequiet kühlung mich noch 3x mal mehr drüber nachdenken und will mal eure meinung hören!


Mein alter pc ist immernoch ein fx 8320 und der wird allmählich  zum hitzkopf, krieg ich ständig über 62C rein obwohl ich einen luftkühler verwende der es abhalten sollte... naja a er das ist ne andere sache.. es geht ja hier um aio!

Danke schonmal im voraus für eure Meinungen!


----------



## Mahoy (9. April 2021)

TechBone schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin wahrscheinlich  der einzige der vor hat eine 120mm AIO für einen ryzen 7 3700x zu verwenden..


In dem Format gibt es von der Kühlleistung her praktisch keinerlei Unterschiede. Du kannst die günstigste, die mit den besten Bewertungen oder die nehmen, welche die hübschesten Farben macht.  

Der 3700X lässt sich tatsächlich problemlos mit einer 120mm-AiO kühlen, wenn du nicht gerade Benchmark-Jäger bist. Die Meisten würden sicherlich - sofern möglich - auf wenigstens 240mm gehen, um mehr Reserve und ggf. ständig ruhige Lüfter zu haben, aber es ist definitiv kein Problem.

Vorschläge:








						LC-Power LC-CC-120-LiCo ab € 79,41 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für LC-Power LC-CC-120-LiCo ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (geschlossenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 1… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Arctic Liquid Freezer II 120 ab € 80,09 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic Liquid Freezer II 120 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (geschlossenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 1… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120L RGB V2 ab € 64,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120L RGB V2 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (geschlossenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 7… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Cosmas (9. April 2021)

Naja die neuen Silent Loop 2 kommen ja erst auf den Markt, da hat noch keiner irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit und ne Pure Loop würde ich da jetzt nicht unbedingt für nehmen, jedenfalls nicht im 120er Format, zumal die mit der Schlauch Pumpe dann eh doof zu verbauen ist, die sind praktisch rein für ne Deckelmontage gemacht.

Von den verlinkten, würde ich definitiv die Arctic nehmen, die kommt ohne irgendwelchen Firlefanz, dafür aber mit sehr gutem, leisen und druckstarken Lüfter und dem Dicksten Radiator, damit dürfte sich in dem Format das beste Ergebnis erzielen lassen.
Immer natürlich vorausgesetzt, das der Klopper dann auch ins Mini Türmchen passt.^^


----------



## TechBone (10. April 2021)

Danke dafür, hab mir die gammax vor ein paar tagen mal bestellt und mein alter fx läuft meistens bei 44 grad unter last das ist schon ein enormer unterschied lol. Ich wollte es ja nur testen bis ich alle teile zusammen hab xD

Andererseits, wenn ich den 3700x habe, werde ich weniger kühlen müssen weil die tdp ja auch geringer ist oder? Und nein ich bin im übertakten nicht so im durchblick. Hab ne zeit lang swbf2 gezockt und ne maximal gradzahl von 60 laut hwmonitor gehabt... ist trotzdem meistens bei 44 und für mich ist das ein riesensprung, hatte einfach kleinere erwartungen. Danke trotzdem für eure mühe, vielleicht hol ich mir ja noch eine  

Achso, mein fx ist in einem bitfenix shinobi, und der ryzen soll in ein thermaltake t100 mini, mit hdds aufm rücken. Deswegen hatte ich auch den gedanken mal hier zu fragen, ich denke einfach das die temperaturen beim stock Multiplikator  ähnlich sind.


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2021)

Die Ryzen >=3000 bekommen ihre Wärme nur schwer aus den winzigen Chiplets in den Kühler. Die Absolutwerte an Temperaturen die du sehen wirst werden daher höher sein als die des FX. Das nur schonmal als Warnung bevor du überrascht wirst. Reichen wird es wie gesagt aber trotzdem.


----------



## TechBone (12. April 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Ryzen >=3000 bekommen ihre Wärme nur schwer aus den winzigen Chiplets in den Kühler. Die Absolutwerte an Temperaturen die du sehen wirst werden daher höher sein als die des FX. Das nur schonmal als Warnung bevor du überrascht wirst. Reichen wird es wie gesagt aber trotzdem.


Ich dachte immer das würde mit der tdp zusammenhängen hmm, wie siehts denn dann mit zen 3 aus?


----------



## Olstyle (12. April 2021)

Zen3 ist da quasi identisch zu Zen2.
Alki hat die Gründe mal als Roman Blog ausformuliert





						Blog - Alkis Blog #47 - Vorsicht: Heiße Oberfläche II
					

Hallo liebe Community! Ich melde mich aus der Corona-Kurzarbeit und mit entsprechend vergleichsweise viel Zeit, um mal wieder einen Blogeintrag zu verfassen. Es ist aber nicht (nur) Langeweile, sondern durchaus ein konkreter Anlass bzw. konkretes Thema, das die letzten Wochen wieder sehr gehäuft...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## TechBone (6. Mai 2021)

Okay ich hab jetzt mal geschaut... hmmm also Ich will die AIO ja in einem Thermaltake t100 mini verwenden, hab den Lüfter der auf der Hinterseite ist nach vorne gebaut damit ich 2 HDDs nach hinten bekomme... so nun habe ich eine neue Kühlung gefunden, allerdings ist die schon ein bisschen älter, hat aber dennoch einen Radiator mit der dicke wie vom Arctic, ich spreche von der Corsair H80i. Hat jemand eventuell schon Erfahrungen gemacht damit in so einem case?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## GuterUser112 (6. Mai 2021)

Würde da schon zur Be Quiet Silent Loop 2 Serie greifen, hervoragende Kühlleistung und hohe Qualität. 









						be quiet! Silent Loop 2 120mm All-in-One - All-in-One WaKü (AIO) | Mindfactory.de
					

All-in-One WaKü (AIO) von be quiet! | be quiet! Silent Loop 2 120mm All-in-One :: Lagernd :: über 120 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de


----------



## TechBone (7. Mai 2021)

Okay, mal angenommen ich möchte den ryzen auf das kühlste runterkühlen was nur möglich ist ... wird wahrscheinlich ein luftkühler die bessere variante sein oder? Ich hörte immer das dass gehäuse mehe auf luftkühlung ausgelegt sei. Hab nur selber die erfahrung gemacht das die luftkühler schwer ein zu bauen sind. Naja ich hätte abgesehen von den aios die ihr mir vorgeschlagen habt auch ein paar luft alternativen, dark rock pro 4 zb finde ich interessant aber auch klobig und kein rgb  XD vielleicht kennt ihr eventuell ein modell was ich noch überhaupt nicht gesehen habe


----------



## Downsampler (18. Mai 2021)

Die H80i dürfte die stärkste AIO-Kühlung für 120 mm sein. Die hat auch den dicksten Radiator. 49 mm ist so dick wie 2 Standardlüfter für 120 mm. Es sind gleich 2 Lüfter dabei, für Push-Pull Betrieb und beste Kühlergebnisse.






						Wasserkühlung Komplettsets mit Kühlkörper: CPU, CPU: AM4, Radiatorgröße: 120mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Wasserkühlung Komplettsets mit Kühlkörper: CPU, CPU: AM4, Radiatorgröße: 120mm




					geizhals.de


----------

